# More insight to Obama's State of the Union Speech



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*
Obama Speech Brags About 3 Million New Jobs

*


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

whats amazing is that all of us keep falling for it even tho thats what they are doing…...........Schloemoe


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

i didn't click on your link . If it makes you ill , then I can imagine that it will make me queezy also .
When you eat ramen noodles every day for lunch you don;t want to take that chance , because it's a long time until supper. I watched a little of the SOTU address ,yes . Not much new . He did not announce that we were going to make Libya our fifty first State and, thereby, help reduce, by a whopping amount, our dependence on Oil imports . Nor did he mention anything about nationalizing 
Wall Mart , which would help, because those guys make about 26,000,000 dollars an hour . At least we could turn part of the States' government over to Wall Mart , because they sure know how to run things , and at a profit at that ! My uncle (by marriage) was from Arkansas . He use to ride to town barefooted on a mule . Who's laughing now? Those Hill Billys know how to run things . Maybe just turn everything over to them and move the capitol to Bentonville . Our national flag would have a big Happy face logo on it . No more SOTU addresses ! No more senators or congressmen, just blue-vested officials , who met every morning to crunch the numbers . Our national motto could be " welcome to the united states of Wallmart and have a nice day !" And what about that notion to keep everyone in high school until they turn 18? 
Our highways and houses don't just build themselves . Drop outs get those good paying jobs , while college graduates are going to be in virtual debtors' prison for years , unless they go to work for wall mart in the future and are lucky to have a good government job with wall mart . Problem solved .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

The following video shows some thoughts on Political theory and trickle down economics .
I suggest that you * Do Not Watch If *:

1. You are under the age of 18

2. You are prone to bad dreams .

3. You are attending university on a scholarship

4. Recently discharged from the Coastguard

5. Will eat flaming Cheetos or other snacks with warm soda

6. Recently entered a lumber competition

*Do Not Watch If*

7. You must walk your pets

8. Have Age generated on-set attention deficit disorder .

9. Have adult children currently living with you

10. Are not on prescription drugs or reasonable substitutes .

11. Are living with your parents in their basement

12. Are not willing to turn the volume off.. on annoying sound tracks

12b. If you are over the age of 18

!



!


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

The twisting goes both ways; how man 
y of those immigrant work visas are going to field hands, most I suspect. Living where I do you see the hundreds of workers that flood the fields around here every spring and fall. Real americans won't tkae the jobs, I know several on unemployment who won' t even apply because they don't want to work that hard when they get by well enough on unemployment.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes, it goes both ways…

But flat out BOLD FACE LIES making people believe they're true is what sucks… No matter who does it!


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

But they're not lies if you can get the statistics to agree with you.

I have a friend who used to be a statistician in DC, he said that there were three types of people in this world; liars, damn liars, and statisticians. 30 seconds listening to the talking heads in DC and it is really hard to disagree with him.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

90% of all statistics are made up on the spot


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

More Fox news, Republican spin, Tea Party patriot bullsh*t


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

More "smoke and mirrors" . Just remember…...VOTE!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Last night, .... rather deep in the refrigerator … I found a leftover slice of apple pie, from a gathering a few nights back.

I was amazed that-in my house-there would BE leftover apple pie, but … my wife convinced me that it was no longer good, and had to be thrown out.

I can't believe how sad I got. I might have to build an urn for it, or something.

I like pie. I like cherry better'n apple, but … still.

Oh, Lordy, Lordy, Lordy…...


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*Russ: …how many of those immigrant work visas are going to field hands, most I suspect…*

You *"suspect"* ??? Huh?

*…Living where I do you see the hundreds of workers that flood the fields around here every spring and fall. Real americans won't tkae the jobs,...*

"Real Americans" ??? Huh?, twice over…

*I know several on unemployment who won' t even apply because they don't want to work that hard when they get by well enough on unemployment.*

Yeah, who CAN"T get by on 1/4 of their previous wages/salary when unemployed for one or two years… After all, ALL Americans are over paid and under worked. Uh huh… 'shore…


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Beener…you been sniffing that burnt sawdust again?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

No more or less than usual ;-)


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

How can he claim 3 million new jobs? They are not new jobs. They are only jobs that were lost but re-hires. Nothing new has been created.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*@MrRon,*
That is the point… if you click on the link, you will see the rest of the Headline+++:
*
"Fails To Mention 3 Million New Foreign Work Permits"

LOL
*


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Joe*:

Which Visa program(s) are you talking about ??

I'd like to check into that 3,000,000 figure. Sounds WAY high, to me.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*@NBeener,*

I am not talking about anything…

I am just providing the News link… LOL

Did you read the article? Seems like there's one Gotcha after another in it… LOL


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry, *Joe*.

I presumed that … when you posted about the "3 Million New Foreign Work Permits," that you were implying that it was an accurate number.

I think the 2012 Work Visa figure is much closer to about 200,000 …. just for what it's worth.

That includes the H1-B, H2-A, and H2-B Visas.

But it's nowhere near 3,000,000…...

Sources:

http://www.globalworkers.org/PDF/061110_H2_2009.pdf
http://www.nfap.com/pdf/1003h1b.pdf
http://www.dhs.gov/xnews/releases/pr_1202308216365.shtm
http://travel.state.gov/visa/statistics/graphs/graphs_4399.html
http://www.nationalaglawcenter.org/assets/crs/RL34739.pdf


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I have no idea where all of the reported figures came from…

But, you have to be Legal to get a Visa don't you?
... maybe they were including illegal jobs?! LOL (wouldn't put it past them!)


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

No. Visas are given to citizens of other nations, to allow them to visit the US for a limited period of time, and for any of a number of reasons.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Beener,
Ol' Joe is just trying to fill in for CR1's absence from LJs. As Joe openly admits, he has "...no idea where all of the reported figures came from…"


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Yep… just reporting… NOT writing…


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Is it really that bad? I keep reading about the U.S. economy having rounded a corner 
and the recession being over. I thought you were on the way back.

Will an improving economy, however slight, be a big plus for Obama's chances of re-election?


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

"Turning the corner"? Wouldn't OVER THE EDGE be concidered a "corner"? Look back in history to when FDR tried to "throw money" at the same economic situation we find ourselves in. It resulted in "The Lost Decade". TEN YEARS of no economic growth. Government DOES NOT create jobs/wealth. The PRIVATE SECTOR does. But that private sector is awash with rules and regs that have been implemented by the Obama administration to STIFLE IT! Straight out of Cloward and Piven.

Bob


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Murch, I think you have a handle on the situation. To borrow from FDR mentioned above, and applying it to to 2012 election cycle…

*"Republicans have nothing to run on, but fear itself!"*

*;-)*


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

It's all bull********************. The data that Roy Beck cites in his article don't back up his claims. The 3 million figure is for persons gaining permanent resident status. About 1 million a year. About the same rate as the last twenty years. In fact, according to the data, employment based preferences for the last three years average about 14K - that's less than half the rate of the previous 7 years.

I repeat - bull********************.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

yeah!!!! its all bull********************! as long as they can keep u broke an hungry ur ass will have to work…even if for less money. corprate america likes to watch u bust ur ass from the window..mean while they are on the phone making plans for the weekend at the beach house…thats how big companys invest there money.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I think it was Leona Hemsley (correct me if I'm wrong) that said "Only poor people pay taxes". Shortly before she went to jail for tax evasion.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

*H-Mike * (and all) - do you think that Republicans are trying to talk America back into a recession in order to boost their chances at the polls?
Would they be quietly happier if lots more lost their jobs between now and election day? 
Sorry if I'm bugging you with questions, I'm just interested in this sort of stuff.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*
What did he say about Manufacturing and Auto Companies?

*


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi Joe,
Yeah! How 'bout that Chevy VOLT? What did that cost the US taxpayers? Remember, WE ARE STOCKHOLDERS. Build them, "test" them, they catch fire, buy them back. That's "productivity"! Didn't mention that one did he. As for his "green initiatives", didn't mention Solyndra either. DEFINITELY didn't mention the Keystone Pipeline. 
I think that the whole SOTU message if it could have been "piped" into a pile would have formed a rich compost in about 4-6 months. A far more useful purpose.

Bob


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Man…you Tea Party "Patriots" kill me…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*
I think he covered this problem too...

*

*@Brad_Nailor*
I get the impression that you are very happy and content with the way it has been and are planning on voting for Obama again, for president. Yes?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

A President gave a SOTU address that DIDN'T include failures, screw-ups, and mistakes ??

Seriously ??

I'd give Martin a monthly membership fee, if he would just make this political and religious crap go bye-bye.

Seriously.

Gladly.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*@NBeener*

If you don't like it, why do you decide to read it?

Must you read what you don't like?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

No, Joe. I make choices about what I read, and about what I post, and take accountability for those choices, much as-I would guess-you take responsibility for the pure falsehoods that you post, under the name of partisan political ranting.

I also find that … if you hide the titles of the off-topic posts, you miss many truly interesting things-things that are more than empty, meaningless, partisan nonsense. I choose NOT to miss the updates on the lives of the LumberJocks about whom I care, and-in the process-often wander into the bowery.

And I stand by what I said: I'd strongly prefer this nonsense went bye-bye … whether or not I *ever* chose to look at it, or post to it, again.

I think it degrades the site, and dissolves many of the bonds that the LumberJocks used to form so readily.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

@NBeener
You obviously acknowledged that you make bad choices of what you read… You know you don't like political posts, yet you CHOOSE to read them!

I do NOT post falsehoods!
I do NOT try to HIDE anything! As far as the Subject names go, I try to keep them Short, Brief, and to the point!
I post only for the purpose of providing Information … for no other reason…

I have said & continue to say (and I'm not alone) Obama has to go! Period!
... and I will help the process the best way I can… by providing the TRUTH about him & his lies.

Again, if you don't like the political posts, DO NOT DECIDE TO READ THEM! 
Simple as that!

Just click *"UNWATCH".*.. I think you know how to do that… don't you?
... if you don't, you're obviously are out to just make as much trouble as you can.

G'day!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Being from Scotland I will say just this all politicians are very good liars remember weapons of mass destruction that's me finished have fun.LOL Alistair


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*@Jim C*

Thank you very much!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Joe lyddon should be the next president he's the best.Go for it JOE LOL Alistair


----------



## SCR0LL3R (May 28, 2010)

Quoted from Jim C"Joe,
This is obviously a great topic as you brought out the kooks and radical lefties to the party.
They have been playing nice-nice since they're back from their well deserved suspensions. It was only a matter of time.
Congratulations and now watch how they pollute the atmosphere with their name calling, and distorted agenda."

*This is your preemptive counterattack?*

Quoted from Jim C "They drove away cr1 through the lefty moderators on this site that didn't agree with his politics."

*There isn't enough room on this page to fit all the LOL's that this comment deserves.*


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Keith
You crawled from out of the rock as well.
Welcome to reality.
Let's hear your views.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Obama Rocks. Gotta a love a President that has class, gifted speaker, smart, cares about those who cant afford health care, has balls and sends in the elite to smoke Bin Laden, then more elites to rescue 1 American and a Dane. The fact that he's black is an even better bonus. The WORLD hopes he wins

Love the guy, the world loves the guy.

You, or *some of you* are too stupid to understand how YOUR system works. The President is basically a "figure head" much like the queen of England. The president has the power of a "Veto" and is commander and chief of the armed forces,………thats it. It's your congress, the house of representatives and the senate that run the country and ALL of them seem like they work to undermine, to exploit, to render the country (yours) into a financial debt that you may possibly, never recover from. Dumb ass tea party, religious, republican freaks are too bone headed to look past your narrow concept of world,your egos, your back yard. I wonder if some of you could even find your country on a map.

I agree with Beener, I check out the "off topic" and then read this political crap. Just a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## SCR0LL3R (May 28, 2010)

Hey Jim,

I have been pretty good at staying out of these threads but I couldn't resist that one. Right after you mentioned that (to paraphrase) all the lefties were back from suspension, you go on to say that them lefty moderators chased CR1 away because they don't agree with his politics . Do you even read what you are typing?


----------



## Insagent (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok


----------



## Insagent (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't know what I am doing


----------



## Insagent (Jan 27, 2012)

3 more


----------



## Insagent (Jan 27, 2012)

2 more


----------



## Insagent (Jan 27, 2012)

1 more


----------



## Insagent (Jan 27, 2012)

Think I am done


----------



## Insagent (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Hey Moron…don't yell at me…I voted for Ralph Nader.I couldn't(still can't) stand Mooschell. The way things are stacking up I might have to vote for him again.
BTW I do understand how the American system works.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

@Keith & Moron

I rest my case.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Look at our other choices in the previous election! Now look at our possible choices in the next! I am of the opinion that little of the presidents goals have been achieved because there is large gray elephant pulling in the opposite direction!

1. How many of you have a net worth of a quarter million dollars and only paid 15% in taxes? 
2. Would any of your wives agree to an open marriage?
As of right now, that appears to be two of the alternatives.

This is my last and only comment on a political topic on lumberjocks. In my opinion, this is not the venue for political or religious discussions.

You will ll notice that I used the term "in my opinion" a number of times because that is my opinion and anything in this topic is only that!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

The more income you have from Capital Gains (15% tax rate), the more it lowers your overall tax rate.
Capital Gains = Schedule D… Stocks & Bonds primarily.
Romney has a lot in this category…
*Nothing wrong with that…*

Most people DO NOT have the majority of their income in Capital Gains… That's why their Tax Rate is higher than 15%... depending on how much it is, etc.

There is income that is NOT taxable at all! That's right… 0%... The more you have in That category, the less your overall tax rate would be. Municipal Funds… like the Nuveen "NUVCA" California Muni Fund… exempt from Federal and State income taxes… If a rich person had most of their money in that type of investments, most of their income would be NON-Taxable… 0%. Thus, taxing the Rich, in those cases, would be moot! Not accomplishing Anything by raising taxes on the rich!

It's the little-medium guys, like MOST OF US, that pay all of the taxes!

Things would be a lot better if we just did away with ALL of the little penny-annie deductions, specials on This & That… and reduced it down to a simple Flat Tax… You have your Total Income… subtract common fixed deductions… and pay the Tax… Period! No LOOP HOLES… NO OTHER deductions or game playing. Like Herman Cain proposed with his 999 plan.

I think this Tax Rate crap from all of the Candidates is nothing more than Smoke… No fire…

*The real issues we should be talking about…*

*Our Freedom.*.. Stop anything from all sources that attacks our Freedoms… including Religious freedom.

*Immigration Control.*.. Invasion over our borders is like a war and should be handled appropriately.

*Foreign Aid.*.. Charity begins at Home… and NOT thrown down a non-controlled rat hole.

*Energy.*.. Go to Natural Gas for vehicles… Drill Locally… Pipeline from Canada.

*Regulation*... Remove meaningless Regulations (primarily from the EPA) that strangles the Private Sector & stops them from being able to or wanting to invest in ANY type of business.

*Medical Costs *(get them down by getting a handle on Mal-Practice claims & cost… one of the biggest reasons why it's so high). etc.

*Taxes*... as mentioned above.

Yes… this is only my opinion also…


----------



## SCR0LL3R (May 28, 2010)

Nice post Joe. Seriously. Reasonable and intelligent sounding Republicans such as yourself must just get drowned out by the crazies. The ones that plan to have moon colonies by 2020.

@ Jim C:

Not sure what case you are resting. So to you I say…

Purple elephant balloon children.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hi Keith,*

Thank you.

Well, when it comes to the *Space Colonies on the Moon*, I have basically three thoughts on the matter:

*1. * I like Ron Paul's answer… "We could send a lot of politicians to the Moon!" (or something like that… FUNNY!

*2. * If Private Enterprise wants to do it, more power to them… it's their money (it better be!).

*3.* Spending Our Tax money to do IS a bad idea.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Even as I sometimes get caught up and do it anyway, I try not top post on political threads. I see no reason to because they often have little reason to them. A lot has been on my mind lately about politics and the direction of the great United States of America though. So I hope most of you don't mind if I talk for a little bit.

One of my problems with most of these political threads is their tendancy to be on the left or the right. It leaves out some of us, like me, who cannot stand to have to make a choice to be closed into one box or the other. We, as a nation, all of us, are in trouble, and it will most definately take thinking outside of the box, to get us back on the right path.

I am deeply saddened by the state of affairs in my great country. There is so much blaming one side or the other that nothing gets accomplished. We all gripe about how nothing gets done in our government for this reasons. Then we immediately, at the mention of any political topic, resort to lowering ourselves to the same level and closing our ears to any opinion that may be different than the one we already have in our own minds. This is a tactic that, in and of itself, is called prejudice. To judge any opinion or person without even bothering to hear or is prejudice.

Some of us are in the middle. We agree with some things coming from the right, some from the left. We have no prejudice though that either side is always right. On the contrary, we believe neither side has the best interests of the United States of America at heart. Every politician I've ever met only had one goal, and that was to be re-elected.

Why is it that if I agree with something that the left says I am a liberal, a socialist, a detrimate to our society? What is wrong with change? Hasn't the constantly changing ways and environment of the American people, with their technologies, discoveries, and beliefs what has made this country what it is today? Can I not have an open mind to any and all ideas?

Why is it that if I agree with something on the right, I am a racist, a bigot, a conservative, a backwards thinking soul who is holding this great country back? Is anything solved by throwing away basic beliefs and morals to protect the common good? Can I not think for myself and learn from ways of the past? Can I not have an open mind to any and all ideas?

The last two presidents have been a good example of my thoughts on the left and right of politics. The left blames so much on Bush. Obama inherited the problems. It isn't his fault. If I don't like Obama, it can't be because I think he is unqualified as a president, I must be racist. The right ignores the fact that a lot of the problems were indeed started under the Bush administration. Everything is Obama's fault. If I didn't support this cowboy, then I must be against the American way of life. If I think he was unqualified as a president, I just be a socialist.

That brings us to this current year, when we will once again go to the voting booth and vote our choice for the next presidential term. So because of the close minded way my country has become, I will basically has a choice to make, between a man I think is unqualified to be president, and a different man I think is unqualified to be president. It seems that since I became old enough to vote, my only choices have always been to simply choose the lesser of two evils.

So is it the political process? Are we in deep waters no matter what we do and have no paddle to direct ourselves to calmer water? It has to be the politician's fault? We have no blame to carry in the matter? Can we as a people do nothing? Can there never truly be any change? I say yes, we can.

We, as proud citizens of this great country start to open our minds and act like intelligent, thinking people. We have got to stop simply taking whatever is crammed down our throats. I am sick to death of the crap that is spewed from the television, radio, newspapers, and internet on a daily basis. It's not just from the government either. It's also from the people who voted these morons into office in the first place. I have found that most people would rather stand behind the person they voted for no matter what, lest they admit they made a mistake.

I am here to admit it openly. I have made many mistakes with my votes in past years. I have pulled that lever, or punched that card for certain candidates that I was sure were the answer to what ails us, only to find later that they were the same as everyone else who goes to Washington D.C. Then when they go down that road, it's always either their fault, or the one who came before them.

I say it's time we look back, way back. This country has been taking the wrong road for some time now. We have to turn back though, before it's too late. We must go back and lay claim to this great land and make her great once more. How do we do that? Where is the candidate that can make this happen?

No candidate can wave their magic wands and give us what we need. No, we need to go back further than the candidates and look within ourselves. It isn't the politicians that have made this country. It isn't the left, or the right, or the government at all for that matter. What has always made this country great is it's people. It's the attitude, the tenacity, the hope, the spirit, the hard work, the souls, of the great people of The United States of America.

So what makes these people? Where did they come from? From who did they learn this way of life? These people came from all over the world. They learned their way of life through adversity. They done what needed to be done when it needed done. They pulled together as one big family when they needed to. They had each other's backs. They'd die for each other if they needed to. They'd fight for their country tooth and nail and damned sure wouln't apologize to noone for defending her.

We as a people need to step back. We need to keep our minds open, our spirits strong, and our path steady. We must remember that we are not democrats, or republicans, or liberals, or conservatives. We are *AMERICANS*, citizens of the United States of America. Remember that and stop treating each other like enemies.

I've read a lot of different opinions here on Lumberjocks, from Horizontal Mike, CR1, Dr. Dirt, Joe Lyddon, Moron, JimC., NBeener, BradNailor, among many others. I have agreed with you all. I have disagreed with you all. Some of you have most me smile at times. Most of you have made me angry at time. Twice that I know of I have been chastised for my viewpoint. Never have I resorted to name calling, bickering, and sniping as an answer to it though. Usually I just don't comment because I know how some of you are.

Please, I hope some of you take these words to heart and look at yourselves. You are doing just what the politicians are doing. You are being close-minded, ignoring other's opinions, blaming each other, and basically being conbative as possible, thinking it will get you somewhere. I assure you it will not. Sometimes you just have to agree to disagree. Learn not to ignore someone's opinions during a discussion. There is nothing wrong with ignoring someone if you cannot get along with them, but if you must ignore someone, do it completely. Walk away from the discussion.

I have seen too often in the ladt couple of months the same people having the same argument, casting the same blame, at the same people, over and over. The only thing that changes is the original topic on which it is posted. We, the ones of us who are in America at least, are all in this together. If we cannot learn to discuss issues in a serious, intelligent, open manner, then how in the world are we ever to expect our government to do the same? How can we ever expect things to change.

One great thing that I have seen come out of this present presidency is the consensus that a majority of Americans wish for change. We are an ever changing country, just as we are each in ourselves an everchanging people. We have the power to make that change happen. We just have to decide what change we want, and what change we do not. We will never do that if we cannot have communication. If we cannot do that, then we will forever be in a constant state of looking for change that will not come.

So I beg of you all to remember that we are Americans. We are one. We are a great nation. We can get things done. If you can't do that, look at what's at stake. There is a new generation growing up, as it always is. They will pay the price for what we do today, good or bad. It is their country when you get down to it. It is only ours to borrow, for none of us are here for a long time. We all only play a small role in this act. It's the overall legacy that counts though. Make it count.

Thank you, my fellow Americans, for giving me this opportunity to express myself, if only for a bit.

We now return to our regular scheduled broadcast._


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

In my opinion, here are some things that MAY help our government *WORK* better. I call this *The Congressional Reform Act of 2012*.

1. Term Limits. 12 years only, one of the possible options below…

 Two Six-year Senate terms
 Six Two-year House terms
 One Six-year Senate term and three Two-Year House terms

2. No Tenure / No Pension; A Congressman collects a salary while in office and receives no pay when they are out of office. Currently pensions are for life!

3. Congress (past, present & future) participates in Social Security.

All funds in the Congressional retirement fund move to the Social Security system immediately. 
All future funds flow into the Social Security system, and Congress participates with the American people.

4. Congress can purchase their own retirement plan, *just* as all Americans do.

5. Congress will no longer vote themselves a pay raise. Congressional pay will rise by the lower of CPI or 3%.

6. Congress loses their current health care system and participates in the same health care system as the American people.

7. Congress must equally abide by all laws they impose on the American people.

8. All contracts with past and present Congressmen are void effective 1/1/13.

9. No insider stock trading. (It looks like this one is finally going to a vote)

The American people did not make this contract with Congressmen. Congressmen made all these contracts for *themselves*. Serving in Congress is an honor, not a career.

*The Founding Fathers envisioned citizen legislators, so ours should serve their term(s), then go home and back to private life.*


----------



## tom427cid (Aug 21, 2011)

oldnovice,
Well said,sadly though without some sort of revolution those rules would never be enacted. However you are absolutely right,it is the way it should be.
tom


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

*Nor did he mention anything about nationalizing 
Wall Mart , which would help, because those guys make about 26,000,000 dollars an hour . At least we could turn part of the States' government over to Wall Mart , because they sure know how to run things , and at a profit at that !*

Lol, Moment. The government knows how to run stuff. Look at the Post Office or the DMV!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL…

Sure glad we can still DREAM! YES!


----------

